# Дорзальная секвестрированная экструзия межпозвонкового диска L5-S1



## Александр_86_ (16 Мар 2022)

Всем здравствйте,я из Спб,мне 35лет 1876 рост вешу 102кг,умеренно занимаюсь спортом-фитнес.
 Сидячая работа,пару недель назад делал становую тягу,через пару дней появилось онемение края левой стопы,а к вечеру жесткие прострелы в икру,боль в пояснице и левой ягодице.
Два дня попив диклофенак я пошел к неврологу в поликлинику, она сказала сед.нерв и сделала блокаду, к тому времени ходить почти не мог.
Тк у меня дмс пошел по нему в частную клинику.
Новый невролог сразу выписал Немисил/мидокалм/мильгама  и отправил на МРТ
По результатам МРт у меня сл.картина:


Заключение:

МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз).
Дорзальная секвестрированная экструзия межпозвонкового диска L5/S1.
Дорзальные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L3/4, L4/5.
Сужение позвоночного канала на уровне L5-S1 сегмента.


Невролог отправил на консульт.к нейрохирургу,предупредив что нужна скорее всего операция.
Ответ нейрохирурга, что можно не оперировать,и секверт уже отвалился.
Нужна помощь как в итоге быть?
На данный момент спина не болит,но ноет левая нога в районе голени+онемение ступни(полоской) пятку и пальцы норм но на носок без помощи рук или правой ноги не встать.

Расшифровка МРТ:

Исследование произведено на:
Магнитно-резонансном томографе GE Optima MR360

Номер исследования:
19570

Область исследования:
пояснично-крестцовый отдел позвоночника

Проекция:
Исследование выполнено в сагиттальной, корональной и аксиальной плоскостях, в режимах Т1, Т2, STIR.

Статика:
Поясничный лордоз сглажен.

Костные структуры:
Форма и размеры тел позвонков не изменены. Определяются краевые костные разрастания по передним, задним и боковым контурам, параллельные телам L1-S1 позвонков; неровность замыкательных пластин тел Th11, Th12, L3-L5 позвонков за счет узлов Шморля. Замыкательные пластины и прилежащие отделы губчатого вещества тел L4, L5 позвонков дегенеративно изменены (тип I по Modic N.T.). Костный мозг в телах позвонков неоднородной структуры, за счет единичных участков жировой дегенерации.

Межпозвонковые диски:
Высота межпозвонковых дисков L3-S1 неравномерно снижена, высота остальных дисков сохранена; интенсивность МР-сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков зоны исследования неравномерно снижена, более выраженно в L3-S1.
Дорзальные экструзии дисков:
-медианно-парамедианная левосторонняя секвестрирированная экструзия межпозвонкового диска L5/S1 распространяющаяся кзади до 5 мм и каудально до 9 мм, прилежащая к корешку S1 слева; срединный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне пролабирования диска до 13 мм; просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска асимметричен, D>S, справа сужен незначительно, слева сужен умеренно.
Дорзальные протрузии дисков:
-циркулярная протрузия диска L3/4 размером до 3,5 мм, с незначительной деформацией дурального мешка; срединный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне пролабирования диска до 16 мм; просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска симметричен, умеренно сужен с обеих сторон;
-циркулярная протрузия диска L4/5 размером до 4 мм, с умеренной деформацией дурального мешка, прилежащая к корешкам L4  с обеих сторон; срединный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне пролабирования диска до 16 мм; просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска симметричен, умеренно сужен с обеих сторон.
Задняя продольная связка неравномерно утолщена на уровне межпозвонковых дисков.

Позвоночный канал:
Объемных образований в позвоночном канале не выявлено.
Конус спинного мозга определяется на уровне L1 позвонка, очагов патологического МР-сигнала в структуре конуса спинного мозга и конского хвоста не выявлено.

Дугоотростчатые суставы:
Суставные щели умеренно сужены. Суставные фасетки дугоотростчатых суставов умеренно гипертрофированы.

Паравертебральные мягкие ткани:
Без видимой патологии.

Заключение:

МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз).
Дорзальная секвестрированная экструзия межпозвонкового диска L5/S1.
Дорзальные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L3/4, L4/5.
Сужение позвоночного канала на уровне L5-S1 сегмента.

Картинки не прикрепить,но есть ссылка.







						Universal Viewer Zero Footprint
					






					212.233.112.142


----------



## La murr (16 Мар 2022)

@Александр_86_, здравствуйте! 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Александр_86_ (16 Мар 2022)

@La murr, спасибо написал, может и здесь кто ответит)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2022)

Грыжа есть. Опишите, что и как болит на сегодня?


----------



## Александр_86_ (16 Мар 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, болит голень при ходьбе,постоянная выневающая, и когда стою.
Сижу когда или лежу практически не болит.
Спина не болит вообще.
Иногда бывают мин.просторелы в левую ягодиц и зад.частб бедра.
Не наклониться соответственно.
Онемение середины ступни, пятка норм, пальцы тоже, не встать на носок без помощи рук или правой ноги.

У меня вопрос, он оторвался этот кусочек? Его надо вырезать?


----------



## doclega (17 Мар 2022)

Доброго времени суток. Мне кажется, это обычная дегенератика. Надо смотреть, что я могу сказать. Там от 300 до 500 сканов столько, а Вы выложили скриншот единичный.


----------



## Александр_86_ (17 Мар 2022)

Universal Viewer Zero Footprint
					






					212.233.112.142
				




@doclega, вот ссылка на МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2022)

Александр_86_ написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, болит голень при ходьбе,постоянная выневающая, и когда стою.
> Сижу когда или лежу практически не болит.
> Спина не болит вообще.
> Иногда бывают мин.просторелы в левую ягодиц и зад.частб бедра.
> ...


То есть, слабость. Значит нерв страдает и это показание к операции. Решать Вам.



Александр_86_ написал(а):


> У меня вопрос, он оторвался этот кусочек? Его надо вырезать?


А какая разница, не важно, что давит на нерв, важно насколько сильно!
Какое - решение есть?
- оперативно?
- консервативно?


----------



## Александр_86_ (20 Мар 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, хочу попробавать консервативно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2022)

А если без нагрузки, то есть лежа, стопа двигается в полном объеме?


----------



## Александр_86_ (20 Мар 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, да.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2022)

Значит можно предполагать, что нерв восстановится.

Нужно формировать программу лечения консервативную. 
Опишите, что больше всего мешает жить на сегодня?


----------



## Александр_86_ (20 Мар 2022)

Когда стою мышца голени в тонусе, боли в районе колена сзади, не прижать голень к бедру, тк прижимается икра и больно.
Онемение стопы(кусочек между пяткой и пальцами, на пятку встаю, могу ходить, на носок левой ногой не встать.
Мне почему-то кажется что вся боль уходит с низа ноги и поднимается выше, начинает чуть ломить бедро чуть выше колена справа.
Был у флеболога, результат во вложении, мрт вен завтра.
Результаты осмотра нейрохирурга тоже во вложении.
Лечиться по результатам  осмотра НХ не начал тк завтра утром иду повторно к неврологу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2022)

То есть процесс идет!
Для правильного понимания посмотрите вот эти две страницы:








						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					mcledi.ru
				











						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					mcledi.ru
				




И вот эту про программу лечения:








						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					mcledi.ru
				




Потом попробуем разложить все, Вам назначенное, по задачам и посмотреть, что еще не охвачено!


----------



## Александр_86_ (20 Мар 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, смотрю


----------

